# Do You Think Snakes Have Emotions?



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

I know this is an odd question, but it is a very interesting topic when you think about it. I have been interacting (wild and captive) with snakes for years and I am literally able to read them like a book. Scientists say no, they are stupid and dont have feelings. However, a lot of people, including me, are saying they are able to have emotions. While we wont ever find that answer out unless we actually read a snake's mind, what do you think? Think about your snakes, do they ever seem to have different behaviors some times that could indicate a change in mood? Do they show you affection maybe? (So hard to type while holding Kamau)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

i don`t think they do , i`d go as far as saying they probably do recognise their owners and get familiar with being handled regularly , fact is they are and will always remain wild animals , even captive bred ones.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

My husband says our corn snakes are affectionate. I don't see it though.


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

OK, cool. Oh and one off-topic question please, some one told me you shouldnt handle a snake that is about to go into shed but some one else said that information was false and never once did he have a problem with that, can any one give me a third point of view because this is confusing me.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think all animals have thoughts/feelings and emotions but they are not the same as a humans.

I read somewhere about a snake that kept lying next to it's owner it turned out the snake was trying to see if it could eat the owner  wether it's true or not I don't know but personally I don't think snakes show affection to owners in the same way other animals seem to. 

I think we often try to huminise animals too much especially if we keep them as pets so it becomes hard to tell in what ways animals really communicate sometimes.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

redroses2106 said:


> I think all animals have thoughts/feelings and emotions but they are not the same as a humans.
> 
> I read somewhere about a snake that kept lying next to it's owner it turned out the snake was trying to see if it could eat the owner  wether it's true or not I don't know but personally I don't think snakes show affection to owners in the same way other animals seem to.
> 
> I think we often try to huminise animals too much especially if we keep them as pets so it becomes hard to tell in what ways animals really communicate sometimes.


I don't recon the story of the snake sizing up the owner to be true, if anything it was probs seeking warmth, I found one of my royals lying on my pillow in the middle of the night after it made a break for freedom (the viv broke), he prob got cold and curled up on my pillow  if the snake wanted to eat her it would have just given it a shot  but thats just what I think anyhoo

I don't think snakes show affection toward owners either and agree that we humanise them too much, even though it may seem my boa loves her cuddles hahah! 
And some snakes are in a bad mood during shed, I don't really blame them lol most of my snakes will let me hold them during shed but its prob uncomfortable enough for them so I tend not too, only if they need cleaned out etc.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> OK, cool. Oh and one off-topic question please, some one told me you shouldnt handle a snake that is about to go into shed but some one else said that information was false and never once did he have a problem with that, can any one give me a third point of view because this is confusing me.


i wouldn`t handle a snake in shed through choice , i`d only handle them in shed if i ever needed to [medical problem] the new skin is delicate and the shedding process is stressful enough , without putting them through the stress of handling


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

At the risk of being accused of anthropomorphising, after nineteen years of keeping reptiles (primarily snakes) I do think they have individual personalities, are capable of some basic emotions, learning, recognisation, etc.

Do I think they show affection or get truly attached to their owner as a dog or a cat might? Honestly, no. But I have seen it demonstrated countless times throughout the years that they do recognise people they have regular contact with and can associate them with certain occurrences in their lives. I also think they can prefer/trust one person over others, which does imply a sort of awareness on the snakes part.



redroses2106 said:


> I think all animals have thoughts/feelings and emotions but they are not the same as a humans.
> 
> *I read somewhere about a snake that kept lying next to it's owner it turned out the snake was trying to see if it could eat the owner  wether it's true or not I don't know* but personally I don't think snakes show affection to owners in the same way other animals seem to.
> 
> I think we often try to huminise animals too much especially if we keep them as pets so it becomes hard to tell in what ways animals really communicate sometimes.


That one is an urban legend.  Here is a link on that subject. snopes.com: Python Measures Victim


----------



## gemzle (Jun 4, 2012)

as all snakes behave differently ie; some are aggressive some are calm and some are unpredictable, i assume they must have a range of emotions, why would they act differently if they were all the same? i believe even the translation of instinct into action requires a degree of emotion.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

They feel hunger, fear, safety, and the urge to breed


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha OMG that story is still getting around ut:


----------



## SnakeLoverNikki (May 8, 2013)

Possibly, I held a red tail boa at the pet shop, very beautiful, very gentle she about to go into shed shes about 5-6 ft, big baby, she seems to like being around my neck, and also I put me hand near and in front of her head, she just slithered in my hand, shes very curious and loves to to wander off on me, she seems to recognize my scent and like my company, but I think its just fact that she loves to be handled if a person comes up to me when shes on my back n neck she'll sense them and go straight towards like shes curious to see them, shes used for parties, and gets handled regularly, I absolutely lover her to death, her name is nagini and, to anyone on the forum whose afraid do realize that captive snakes are not usually harmful, unless they mistreated or improperly taken care of, I think snakes and can sense alotta things others think they are incapable of, as long they are used to human contact and raised with people they are fine, its like if a dog is raised with 1 person or inside the house, its very skittish and afraid of people, cos they know their family and owner n no one else.


----------

